# Changement 15 à 13 pouces



## Ralph_ (2 Janvier 2019)

Hello à tous,

Je suis en train de réfléchir à remplacer mon MBPr 15 par un 13 touch bar sur le refurb. 2 principales raisons :
- Le prix
- La facilité de transport

J'aurai aimé avoir le retour d'utilisateurs ayant fait ce changement. Le 13 pouces n'est il pas trop petit ou on s'y habitue rapidement? 

D'avance, merci pour vos retours.


----------

